# Excel zeigt keine vertikalen Zellen-Trennlinien



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hab jetzt schon eine Weile durch die Optionen von Excel geschaut, die Suchfunktion und auch Google bemueht, aber bin noch immer auf keinen gruenen Zweig gekommen.

Das Problem ist folgendes:
Auf dem Rechner einer Arbeitskollegin zeigt Excel, wie im Titel erwaehnt, keine vertikalen Trennlinien fuer die Zellen an. Ich meine jetzt nicht selbstdefinierte Rahmen, die funktionieren wunderbar. Jedoch sollte man ja auch ohne Rahmen sehen wo eine Zelle aufhoert, dies ist jedoch nicht der Fall.
Es sieht also optisch (nicht funktional) so aus als waeren alle Zellen innerhalb einer Zeile miteinander verknuepft, was aber nicht der Fall ist.
Dieser Effekt tritt nicht mit einem bestimmten Dokument auf, sondern bereits wenn Excel geoeffnet wird.

Da ich mich normal weniger mit User-Problemen beschaeftige hab ich bei sowas nicht gleich die Loesung parat. Aber ich bin sicher, dass sich hier jemand findet der mir, und somit meiner Arbeitskollegin, helfen kann.

Schonmal vielen Dank fuer alle Vorschlaege.

Ach so, es handelt sich dabei uebrigens um Excel 2000. Das OS, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich keine Rolle spielt, ist WinXP/SP2.


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Juni 2005)

Hmmh...hat sie vielleicht an den Formatvorlagen herumgespielt?

Wenn man dort horizontale Rahmen in der selben Farbe, wie sie der Tabellenhintergrund hat, einstellt, hätte das diesen Effekt.

Ob sie rumgefummelt hat, kannst du leicht überprüfen, indem du mal die Hintergrundfarbe eines Tabellenblattes änderst....wenn dann vertikale Linien zu sehen sind, hat sie


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Excel hat im gegensatz zu Word keine (eigene) Formatvorlage, zumindest nicht in der 5.0 und 7.0.
Schaue mal unter Extras --> Optionen --> Ansicht, dort kannst Du die Gitternetzlinien ein/ausblenden und die Farbe definieren.
In der 7.0 bezieht sich dass auf die horizontalen und vertikalen Gitternetzlinien.
Evtl. haben sie es in späteren Versionen ja geändert und man kann die horizontalen oder vertikalen Gitternetzlinien getrennt ein/ausblenden?!
Wenn nicht, fällt mir nur noch ein dass es evtl. über Registry Einträge geregelt werden kann oder irgend eine Systemndatei von Excel bzw. Office zerschossen ist.
Dann solltest Du dich aber am besten mal an den MS Support wenden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juni 2005)

Excel2000...worum es hier geht, benutzt Formatvorlagen(Menu>Format>Formatvorlage)


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Juni 2005)

Dass es um Excel2000 geht habe ich gelesen, ich habe ja nur geschrieben wie es in der 5.0 (hatte ich früher mal benutzt) und der 7.0 (benutze ich noch heute) ist.
Daher weiss ich nicht ob man die Gitternetzlinien in späteren Versionen getrennt ein/ausblenden kann.
Excel200 ist (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre) die 9.0, ergo ---> spätere Version.

Die "Formatvorlage" die Du meinst bezieht sich nur auf das aktuelle Dokument (müsste in jedem Dokument geändert und gespeichert werden) und nicht auf das leere Dokument was beim Start von Excel angezeigt wird.
Man kann zwar ein "zusätzlichen Startordner" angeben (und die darin befindlichen Dokumente ebenfalls über die "Formatvorlage" ändern und speichern) und ein darin befindliches Dokument beim Start von Excel automatisch öffnen lassen.
Aber auch dann kommt das "normale" Startdokument wenn man auf "Datei --> Neu --> Arbeitsmappe" geht.
Dieses Dokument ist, im gegensatz zu Word (normal.dot), ein systemtiefes Dokument und nicht ein dateitiefes.

Daraus ergibt sich:
1. Man kann es in den Programmeinstellungen ändern.
2. Man kann es evtl. (weiss ich nicht) in der Registry ändern.
3. Man kann die zuständige *.dll *.sys *.exe oder was auch immer patchen.
4. Die zuständige Systemdatei ist durch irgendwas/irgendwen zerstört worden.
5. Es befindet sich ein "Schädling" auf dem Rechner (da reptiler aber sicherlich ein Auge auf sowas wirft, schliesse ich dieses mal aus).


----------

